# Monster movie/ horror movie theme ideas needed?



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

So my party this year has a Movie Monster theme, this is the first time hubby has picked out theme and I'm pretty excited  The Halloween party is usually planned almost 100% by me. I have a lot of ideas, but I'm having trouble getting them all together. I'd like to keep a lot of my scary decorations, but try to add some scary scenes and characters from horror movies.

I have wooden coffins that I'm going to use as invites, and was going to make up a ticket to put in the coffin as the invite, but I'm completely stuck on the wording... I want to find a creative way to invite everyone to come over and celebrate that scary movie that has creeped them out since they were little. 

I plan on decorating the kitchen and food table with popcorn containers, maybe some with eyeballs or fingers, and blood stained ticket stubs. 

I did find a movie poster game on here from HeatherR which I think sounds like a lot of fun.

What kinds of ideas do you guys have for me? 

Which scary movies or scenes terrify you? I don't want to forget any


----------



## SPOOK-ELLA (Aug 11, 2010)

The one from Nightmare on Elm Street. Cant remember which, where the girl is in the tub, and all of a sudden here comes the claws!!!  Still freaks me out. Or the drain in the bath tub in the movie IT. And another movie, which isn't a horror movie, is Arachnaphobia. I will forever be terrified of that movie. Spiders, Aaaahhhhh!!!! So, naturally i went and bought the cling on at dollar tree that goes on the toilet making it look like its covered in spiders. I think bathrooms in general seem to freak me out.


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

LOL I hate spiders too, so I consider Arachnaphopia a scary movie 
that bathtub scene is super creepy!! I have a freddy claw too... Hmmmm


----------



## HorrorFiend (Aug 30, 2011)

I just picked up something cool from LTD Commodities. They have a great little set of cups and bowls with classic movie monsters for around $10. (http://www.ltdcommodities.com/House...n-Set/prod290222.jmp?navAction=jump&fm=search) There are also many movie related decorations coming out, such as all the cool Exorcist stuff from Spirit Halloween(http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/rb-regan-lenticular-frame/), to an animated Freddy candy bowl I just saw last night at Walgreens. (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7PVrHaoYl0)


----------



## SPOOK-ELLA (Aug 11, 2010)

Also I was at halloween city yesterday and picked up one of the wall scenes for $2. It was a 6 foot frankenstein. It was on clearance so I dont know if you will be able to find them in every store but I thought it was kinda cool.


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

I love all the ideas so far, thanks guys


----------



## Decoration Diva (Oct 29, 2008)

*Movie Idea*

A few years back we did a "Hooray for Hollyweird/A-Ca-DEAD-A-Me Awards" Party. We had the typical Psycho scene in the bathroom, we had our entire hallway covered in old horror movie posters, we built a 12 ft' skeleton Oscar, we had a "life-sized" doll suspended over my son's bed (picture the scene from the Exorcist where Reagan is floating....) and we had a Sweeny Todd barber chair scene in the living room, among other things. We also had a stage built in the back yard for our awards ceremony, complete with little gold statues for best costume, etc. We asked that our guests come as a dead actor or actress, or anyone who's career was dead. It turn out to be a great party.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

If you choose a particular movie to play, try to recruit a friend to dress as the main character. At a pre-arranged time, preferably after everyone has had a cocktail or two and a brutal scene has just been shown, have him or her burst into the house "in character" and terorize your guests for a few moments. The goal is to make it a brief encounter, then the person abruptly leaves before it becomes obvious and corny. We have done this and with a chainsaw maniac before with great success. The encounter should only last about 15 seconds or so for the maximum startle and psychological effect. Our guests still talk about it years later! 

Hmmmm, it might be time to bring that concept back for our party again this year. 

Eric


----------



## daretoscare (Jun 23, 2011)

Also, I just picked up the new Martha Stewart Halloween Magazine and they have a ton of great monster ideas in there too based on the classics. Here is a pic of our cake from last years Monster Bash.


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

Decoration Diva said:


> A few years back we did a "Hooray for Hollyweird/A-Ca-DEAD-A-Me Awards" Party. We had the typical Psycho scene in the bathroom, we had our entire hallway covered in old horror movie posters, we built a 12 ft' skeleton Oscar, we had a "life-sized" doll suspended over my son's bed (picture the scene from the Exorcist where Reagan is floating....) and we had a Sweeny Todd barber chair scene in the living room, among other things. We also had a stage built in the back yard for our awards ceremony, complete with little gold statues for best costume, etc. We asked that our guests come as a dead actor or actress, or anyone who's career was dead. It turn out to be a great party.


I LOVE all of your ideas! Your party must have looked great! Where did you get your old movie posters from? I've been trying to find a bunch for a reasonalble price and I'm not having much luck so far..


----------



## jollygorilla (Oct 10, 2011)

love that cake


----------

